# Halloween Headless



## neka4ok (Mar 3, 2012)

This is my sick imagination of the hit-parade of blood: "Halloween Headless" & "Dismembered Girl"

Someone tore off his head on the last Halloween....



Be careful with a sharp knives.....


----------



## neka4ok (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Ha! Those are awesome!


----------



## erik1 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Wow!*

Well done..


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is the stuff screams are made of


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I really like this. I'm always on the lookout for photo opps.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Ha! Good stuff. Looks great!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool, great idea and set up.


----------



## neka4ok (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

:biggrinvil: Awesome!


----------



## neka4ok (Mar 3, 2012)

childhood Spider-Man


----------



## neka4ok (Mar 3, 2012)

My Halloween Creppy-Crawly Wall


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Coolio! I likey !


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

neka4ok said:


> My Halloween Creppy-Crawly Wall


I like the look of your wall! Another great idea that I may have to borrow!


----------

